

What makes the most valuable tech companies so valuable? - edw519
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13555_1-9894048-34.html?tag=nefd.blgs

======
adduc
A lot of determining the worth of 'web 2.0' companies to be bought out (such
as digg and bebo) is the the people you'd acquire along with the technology
itself. Acquiring Digg you'd get web engineers who designed the backend and
prepared for the influx of traffic, which one could put to use in other areas
of the company.

